# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Go dawgs!

## guitarzan

Looks like GA finally has a solid team. Last night was our first test this year (Mississippi state) and we looked very good. We probably have one of the best defense in the country, and offense is looking really good. Getting a little excited

----------

